# American Idol (Top 6) 4/27/2011



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stefano gone .. Who's left this week?


----------



## davidjplatt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Jacob was off key most of the entire song (or "sharp" as Randy called it) probably in the bottom three (or bottom two if it's only two).

Lauren was really lack luster - not American Idol material - the backup singers were better than she was.

Didn't like Scotty at all tonight - I know he's a country singer but he ruined the song by making it "Conway Twitty" "twangy" country not Tim McGraw or Garth Brooks mellow country. I'm not a Scotty fan and this made me less of a Scotty fan.

Casey was just okay - I think he's in jeopardy.*

*Haley was better than Lauren or Jacob or Scotty tonight.
*
*All of the duets sucked - except James Durbin's voice in the duet. Jacob was off key but James wasn't.
*
*But no question that the performance of the night was James Durbin. The man can just plain sing, almost anything. Best pure voice in the entire competition. As Jennifer said, he hasn't had one bad performance - consistent week after week.*

*Unfortunately I don't think James will win because the voting public has done things like picking Lee Dewyze over Crystal Bowersox, David Cook over David Archuleta and the worst one of all - Kris Allen winning over Adam Lambert.*


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

James has the eye twitch .. If it weren't for that I think he'd probably have a good shot at winning. I'm not saying it's right, but I'm sure it keeps some people from voting for him. I haven't seen the competition tonight, but I'm pretty sure that it's a lock for Scotty & James in the Finale with Scotty winning it all ....


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Haven't been that crazy about James in past weeks, but he nailed it tonite, IMHO. He didn't scream, and he really conveyed the poetry of those great lyrics. (I also enjoyed his not so subtle message to the voters at the end of the song. ) I think this performance ranks right up there with some of the other memorable performances from past Idol years, like Archuletta's "Imagine", McPhee's "Rainbow" and Daughtry's "Wonderful World". Cook's "Eleanor Rigby" wasn't bad either, IIRC.

While nowhere near as impactful as James, I thought Scotty did a nice job as well tonite.

I think any of the other four might be voted off tomorrow night. My guess would be Jacob, but at this point in the competition, it wouldn't surprise me if it was one of the other three. Just my .02.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Including Pia, Scotty and Lauren have the most potential of making it big after Idol. Don't understand the love at all for James. My favorite Haley doesn't stand a chance with the jealous teen girls, so she got 60 of my votes tonight.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*JACOB:* I just realized tonight something that has taken me forever to figure out... I don't like Jacob's voice. I have liked one performance he's done, and everything else was either "meh" or horrible, IMHO. To each their own...

*LAUREN:* Started off cheesy with the dancing, IMHO, but the performance got much cuter once she brought "Bret" (or "Brett") on stage. Overall, it was nothing spectacular, but I still enjoyed it considerably more than some of the other contestants.

*HALEY AND CASEY:* The scatting was pretty cool, but Haley was superior to Casey, IMHO.

*SCOTTY:* If given a choice between hearing someone run their fingernails down a blackboard in order to get two cats in heat to stop "getting it on," or listen to Scotty sing a song, I probably would choose Scotty singing a song. However, disregarding my opinion regarding Scotty's lack of talent, I thought he did his thing with the song. Was it great? Heck no! Would I want to hear it again? Heck no, but I think it was the closest he's ever come to sounding like an artist instead of a really drunk karaoke singer who's too drunk to know he sounds terrible. Sadly, I also think it may be enough to solidify Doug's (once upon a time) "far out theory" that Scotty may be in the finals and win the competition. :flaiming

*JAMES:* JAMES IS IN IT TO WIN IT, BABY!!! The first part was absolutely amazing, and the rest was great. One of my favorite performances this season... which isn't too surprising given that James did several of the others...

*LAUREN & SCOTTY:* Sigh... once again, ANOTHER Lauren & Scotty duet... sigh... once again, another duet in which Lauren makes Scotty look like a drunk karaoke singer. Though given the way the judges fawn over Scotty, I'm sure she probably didn't mean it that way, but I LOVED Jennifer's comments. That would have been a great way to say what I was thinking, but politely...

*CASEY:* Ehh...

*HALEY:* Started off a little weak, but got better. I think she could have done more with it, but considering it's tied (with Lauren) at second place of my favorite performances of the night, I guess it wasn't too bad...

*JAMES & JACOB:* James carried Jacob...

*My* Favorite Three: James, Lauren, Haley

*NOTE:* I loved the moment between Jimmy, Babyface, and Lauren... that was HILARIOUS!!!

~Alan


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

camo said:


> Including Pia, Scotty and Lauren have the most potential of making it big after Idol. Don't understand the love at all for James. My favorite Haley doesn't stand a chance with the jealous teen girls, so she got 60 of my votes tonight.


Besides the fact that James is just freaking awesome he killed it this week and last week. No one better either week and I gave him 50 votes tonight!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

"Alan Gordon" said:


> JACOB: I just realized tonight something that has taken me forever to figure out... I don't like Jacob's voice. I have liked one performance he's done, and everything else was either "meh" or horrible, IMHO. To each their own...
> 
> LAUREN: Started off cheesy with the dancing, IMHO, but the performance got much cuter once she brought "Bret" (or "Brett") on stage. Overall, it was nothing spectacular, but I still enjoyed it considerably more than some of the other contestants.
> 
> ...


My favorite performance so far was James last week singing Uprising. It was freaking fantastic. I have always liked contestants that are not the clear favorite (Ryan Starr, Ace Young, Matt Giruad, etc. James just fits right on my list. I don't care if they didn't win or wasn't the best. They were my favorites anyway.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

James did great tonight, but I've gotta say .. _Uprising_ last week still beats it. Scotty's solo, I thought, was just perfect. However .. In their duets .. Scotty gets a near flunk (way to flat in parts - Lauren was slightly sharp which made it sound even worse) .. But James gets a flunk as well. Yeah, he may have sang better than Jacob, but let's be honest the duet (Jacob & James) sucked.

On balance, I'll put both James and Scotty in position #1.

The next group is the girls, but I'm giving the nod to Haley. It's close. Also, the girls were not far off from either James or Scotty, but neither hit that extra "stuff" that would propel them to the top.

Now, robot Casey .. Wow! your dancing and stage movement is bad. The only thing good to say is that it was a million times better than last week .. sadly, with Haley gliding around at the same time as you .. you just look bad moving around on stage. Forget the "smooth" stuff and just stick to being a pogo stick on stage as it will make you look better (even though that looks bad).

Now for the worst of the night .. Jacob, by far. Bad singing, bad outfit, bad dancing, bad song (duet). Sorry dude, it's your time and it's not America failing to "look in the mirror." It's Jacob failing to deliver.

My order ..

James/Scotty
Haley
Lauren
Casey
Jacob

I will be surprised if anyone other than Jacob goes home tomorrow.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Nashville has about 1000 Scotty's. Kid is nothing special and is actually much worse than many baritone Nashville acts.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Best of night goes to (as usual these days) James! Mr Consistency (now that Ms consistency Pia is gone).


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

James.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

_Jacob_ was the best singer inspite of the dismal theme.


----------



## davidjplatt (Sep 22, 2007)

Henry said:


> _Jacob_ was the best singer inspite of the dismal theme.


No way. James killed it - 5 stars on iTunes with a 1000 reviews.

Better than the Shirelles...

And Jacob is usually sharp or pitchy - Simon Cowell would have said "absolutely abysmal" about Jacob.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like Casey's focus on jazz finally narrowed his relative audience appeal enough to get him booted off.

He certainly went out with a bang, tho! :lol:

On a side note, we caught up with the last two Glee episodes prior to the show, and for those who may have missed it, I came across this performance by Charise. You can cue it to about 00:55. Still hard to believe the voice that comes out of her! I think she's only 18 or 19.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll just say that these young people cannot sing duets. I understand, it's because they're trained and encourage to "bend" notes so as to express their individuality. But they cannot harmonize or even sing in tune with each other. Those duets were just plain painful.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> [...] Those duets were just plain painful.


Agree. The only one from past seasons I found truly memorable was this one:






*EDIT: *This one's better:


----------



## eneg (Mar 14, 2007)

I wonder what Haley said last night that startled Seacrest?

Well, she should be gone within the next two weeks anyway.

Eneg


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Steve said:


> Agree. The only one from past seasons I found truly memorable was this one:


One of my favorites


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> One of my favorites


That was very nice! The quality of your video inspired me to search for a better copy of the one I posted. It also includes the full judges' comments:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

davidjplatt said:


> No way. James killed it - 5 stars on iTunes with a 1000 reviews.
> 
> Better than the Shirelles...
> 
> And Jacob is usually sharp or pitchy - Simon Cowell would have said "absolutely abysmal" about Jacob.


I understand your opinion ... I'll stick to mine.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Next week's theme is "Now and Then" (1960)


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> Next week's theme is "Now and Then" (1960)


Yep ... two songs each; one for _Now_ and one for _Then_.


----------

